# Critical Mass Ride Santa Rosa?



## rhino biker (Nov 28, 2006)

Saw flyers at the JC for a critical mass ride in Santa Rosa on the last friday of September. Question... is this for real? Anything like SF? Fun? Issues?


----------



## ukiahb (Jan 26, 2003)

rhino biker said:


> Saw flyers at the JC for a critical mass ride in Santa Rosa on the last friday of September. Question... is this for real? Anything like SF? Fun? Issues?


I hope not... I live, work, bike commute, and ride in Santa Rosa and there is already plenty of hostility towards cyclists, some of it well deserved...this is NOT good news.


----------



## Big-foot (Dec 14, 2002)

*Don't be a mass-hole!*

Only a true Mass-Hole would believe that annoying and angering motorists would in any way be a positive thing for cyclists.

Bigfoot


----------



## lancezneighbor (May 4, 2002)

Critical Mass in London and in Albuquerque are lots of fun and seem to be well recieved by drivers. No antagonism that I have noticed.


----------



## ukiahb (Jan 26, 2003)

lancezneighbor said:


> Critical Mass in London and in Albuquerque are lots of fun and seem to be well recieved by drivers. No antagonism that I have noticed.


the San Francisco CM (50 miles away) is what Santa Rosa/Sonoma Co. drivers and cyclists know about and there has been a LOT of antagonism and occasional violence there.


----------



## rhino biker (Nov 28, 2006)

Do you really think that the crazies would come to Santa Rosa? I thought the purpose was to demonstrate the cyclist's right to the road and have some fun but not to piss everyone off by shutting down traffic.


----------



## lancezneighbor (May 4, 2002)

ukiahb said:


> the San Francisco CM (50 miles away) is what Santa Rosa/Sonoma Co. drivers and cyclists know about and there has been a LOT of antagonism and occasional violence there.


That is really too bad. I have read about some of the violence by both parties. I think the best thing to do is to keep a party/family easy going happy ride attitude. Maybe if drivers see how much fun it is they will be tempted to ride a bike more. Especially nowadays, with the huge surge in commuting, I bet a lot of drivers are at least THINKING about it. We should reach out to them in a fun friendly way.


----------

